# Projektvorstellung: Citybuilding &amp; -Management trifft Realität



## playfieldearth (22. Mai 2017)

*Projektvorstellung: Citybuilding & -Management trifft Realität*

Hallo zusammen,

Mit Playfield.Earth / Urban Management entwickeln wir derzeit einen vollkommen neuen Genre-Mix aus Städtebau, Politik-, Wirtschafts- und Infrastruktur-Management.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Basis realer Strukturen und Daten, kann jeder Ort, jede Stadt und jede Agglomeration der Welt gemanagt, ausgebaut und verändert werden.
Der Spieler muss keine Stadt von Grund auf aufbauen, auch wenn dies trotzdem möglich ist. 
Im Gegensatz zu gängigen Citybuildern und entsprechend der Realität, gibt es weniger Funktions-, oder Planstädte. Jeder Ort wird einzigartig und vermitteln, dass er sich organisch über viele Jahre, Jahrzehnte und Jahrhunderte entwickelt hat.


*Zentrale Features werden:*
– Reale Geografie, reale Orte, reale Infrastrukturen, reale Daten, reale Werte, reale Gegebenheiten, reale Events
– Intelligente Simulation von Ressourcenverbrauch, Gesellschaft, Wirtschaft, Verkehr, Personenströmen, Wetter, usw.
– Regions- oder ortsspezifische Lokalisierung von Gebäuden, Landschaft, Infrastruktur, Fahrzeugen, uvm.
– Für das Citybuilder-Genre innovative Bau-Optionen, wie Sanierungen, Aus- und Umbauten, Ineinanderbauen von Gebäuden, unterirdische Gebäudestrukturen, uvm.
– Genaues Terraforming nach Umrissen und individueller Höhenveränderung 
– Detaillierte kommunalpolitische Prozesse wie Parteienarbeit, Bürgerdialog, Gutachten, Haushaltsmanagement, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, uvm.
– Jede Location ist geo-spezifisch mit unzähligen Web-Informationen und -Medien verknüpft, so dass jedes Gameplay zu einer einzigartigen Entdeckungsreise wird
– Umfassende Modding-Optionen, durch viele im Modding gängige Daten und Datenformate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Playfield.Earth / Urban Management wird unterschiedliche Sub-Gameplays (Spielmodi) bieten, die sämtliche Aspekte des realen Städtebaus, Stadtmanagements und typischer Kommunalpolitik simulieren:

URBAN MANAGEMENT / STADTPLANER - Reales & reines Citybuilding in der Sandbox
URBAN MANAGEMENT / VERKEHR - Umfassendes, urbanes Verkehrsmanagement mit Citybuilding Elementen 
URBAN MANAGEMENT / ÖFFENTLICHE SICHERHEIT - Realistisches Notfall- und Krisenmanagement in urbanen Räumen 
URBAN MANAGEMENT / KULTUR, GESUNDHEIT, SOZIALES & BILDUNG - Bildungs-, Kultur- & Sozialpolitik meets Citybuilder 
URBAN MANAGEMENT / WIRTSCHAFT & INFRASTRUKTUR - Mixed-Genre aus Citybuilder, Business-Management & Politik-Simulation in urbanen Räumen 
URBAN MANAGEMENT / BÜRGERMEISTER - Next Generation Citybuilder und -Manager
URBAN MANAGEMENT / STADT- & KOMMUNALREGIERUNG - NextGen Citybuilder und -Manager im Multiplayer Modus 


*Zum Status unseres Vorhabens:*
Wir haben jetzt intensiv 9 Monate Plattform- und Gamedesign erarbeitet, Prototyping betrieben und schauen jetzt, dass wir bald mit der eigentlichen Entwicklung beginnen können.
Wir freuen uns auf viele interessante Diskussionen, hilfreiches Feedback und ggf. den ein oder anderen spannenden Direktkontakt.


The Playfield.Earth Makers


----------

